# Who's unlocked? How did it go?



## spectredroid

I unlocked and it went great, not a hitch. Just wondering who else has, and how it went for you.

My Note 2 killed your phone.


----------



## xsLoWeDx

spectredroid said:


> I unlocked and it went great, not a hitch. Just wondering who else has, and how it went for you.
> 
> My Note 2 killed your phone.


im unlocked was hard at first cuz casual is a horible app but I finnaly got it to work ... odin also gave me problems..

U GUNNA LEARN TODAY!!


----------



## kisypher

Same here. Very easy process, Adam makes unlocking the Note 2 idiot proof.



spectredroid said:


> I unlocked and it went great, not a hitch. Just wondering who else has, and how it went for you.
> 
> My Note 2 killed your phone.


----------



## kook

Once I remembered to install Java everything went great. My idiocy again its best.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using RootzWiki


----------



## RickRom

Did it tonight... went fine.


----------



## spectredroid

Cool. Check out beams rom build 2. Really great work.

My Note 2 killed your phone.


----------



## TDetroit

I unlocked but first watched Adam's Video about 5 times. Went without a hitch.....I just let it do its thing, had some coffee and the whole procedure was done in about 15 minutes. Totally painless....just watch the Video a few times and you shouldn't have any issues. I THOUGHT my Win8 x64 rig may give me issues, but no problems at all.


----------



## pool_shark

I don't understand why everyone is saying it was easy, idiot proof, you won't have problems.

I haven't done it yet, but many people had problems. Adam has created version 6 of casual, and repacked the revision 3 ROM, obviously there were problems that were not related to user error or he wouldn't have had to do that.


----------



## Spencer_Moore

Mine went fine. Running rooted deodex stock with multi window mod.


----------



## spectredroid

pool_shark said:


> I don't understand why everyone is saying it was easy, idiot proof, you won't have problems.
> 
> I haven't done it yet, but many people had problems. Adam has created version 6 of casual, and repacked the revision 3 ROM, obviously there were problems that were not related to user error or he wouldn't have had to do that.


I think while there have been issues with some people's machines, thus why Adam had made some changes, most of the problems people were having is because of not following instructions, or at least reading and watching the video. My favorite, and pretty close to the beginning was someone asking what Adam meant by adb mode. In the video he says if you don't know what that means you shouldn't be in here. It is simple to find out what it means though: reading. So, while not really idiot proof, it really is fairly simple for someone who took time to be ready for what they were getting into.

From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## Spencer_Moore

spectredroid said:


> I think while there have been issues with some people's machines, thus why Adam had made some changes, most of the problems people were having is because of not following instructions, or at least reading and watching the video. My favorite, and pretty close to the beginning was someone asking what Adam meant by adb mode. In the video he says if you don't know what that means you shouldn't be in here. It is simple to find out what it means though: reading. So, while not really idiot proof, it really is fairly simple for someone who took time to be ready for what they were getting into.
> 
> From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


To be fair, I have been rooting since the Eris days and what he calls adb mode to me was always called debugging to my knowledge. I might have just been ignorant, but I was also a little confuzzeld by that term.


----------



## Geezer Squid

I did it and had quite a hassle. I did it when Casual4 was posted and still had issues that I think were due to my Windows 7 64bit laptop. I suffered from repeated disconnects while in Casual, but muddled through and finally got the Unlocked message even though I did not get some of the other popups as they appear in the video. It was nerve racking, but it turned out ok. I've been rooting/hacking my phones since my old symbian days and this was the most unsual unlock I've been through. But I wasn't too worried as we do have Odin and the stock image.


----------



## spectredroid

It is a pretty gnarly hack. As Adam said we are not just unlocking the bootloader, but really destroying it. That is why he mentioned not to Odin roms after the unlock. Our phones are truly insecure. You could flash any software and the phone would let it go through. It wouldn't work, and the phone would be truly hard bricked, but you could do it. Little more intense than we are used to.









From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## icedventimocha

Alot of people are having problems with the drivers adam said, droidstyle is updating his op with newer drivers which should resolve a lot of peoples issues

Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## pool_shark

spectredroid said:


> I think while there have been issues with some people's machines, thus why Adam had made some changes, most of the problems people were having is because of not following instructions, or at least reading and watching the video. My favorite, and pretty close to the beginning was someone asking what Adam meant by adb mode. In the video he says if you don't know what that means you shouldn't be in here. It is simple to find out what it means though: reading. So, while not really idiot proof, it really is fairly simple for someone who took time to be ready for what they were getting into.
> 
> From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


Lots of people had issues and I'm fairly certain they read the instructions multiple times as well as watched the video many times.

I finally did the process myself and I had issues with casual not starting. I would hear it say "casual" but no window popped up. That happened to a lot of people.
One person even said they had to go back to java6 because java7 wasn't working for him.
Others said they had to reinstall drivers.
I didn't reinstall or backout java, but I did re-install the drivers.
My main problem was the usb cable I was using. my PC didn't recognize my device. Even after changing the cable casual still didn't open the window until I launched it a second time, meaning launch it, no window, launch again.


----------



## xsLoWeDx

pool_shark said:


> Lots of people had issues and I'm fairly certain they read the instructions multiple times as well as watched the video many times.
> 
> I finally did the process myself and I had issues with casual not starting. I would hear it say "casual" but no window popped up. That happened to a lot of people.
> One person even said they had to go back to java6 because java7 wasn't working for him.
> Others said they had to reinstall drivers.
> I didn't reinstall or backout java, but I did re-install the drivers.
> My main problem was the usb cable I was using. my PC didn't recognize my device. Even after changing the cable casual still didn't open the window until I launched it a second time, meaning launch it, no window, launch again.


I think my issue stemed from 64 bit win... major disconnecting and when I did it I chose not to use revision3 because it wasnt working.. so I used the og rooted rom and it worked fine... plus casual was giving me prompts that I was unlocked when that wasnt the case... all is good now waiting on beans 2

U GUNNA LEARN TODAY!!


----------



## Brian

I did the same thing I always do. Be patient and wait a few days for the bugs to be worked out. I did it yesterday with no problems at all.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheRealBeesley

64 bit Windows 8 here. Everything went perfect. Took my time through the video, paused it at places to let the phone catch up, went very smooth. Not a single issue. Casual ran perfect, as did Odin. I installed Samsung Kies beforehand.


----------



## imnuts

spectredroid said:


> It is a pretty gnarly hack. As Adam said we are not just unlocking the bootloader, but really destroying it. That is why he mentioned not to Odin roms after the unlock. Our phones are truly insecure. You could flash any software and the phone would let it go through. It wouldn't work, and the phone would be truly hard bricked, but you could do it. Little more intense than we are used to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


You know that is how Odin works on every other phone I've had? Odin has very few checks in place to keep you from destroying your phone, and what the unlock is doing is more or less making it like every other Samsung phone out there. They've put some protections in, but you could still easily brick most Samsung phones with the wrong firmware being flashed, or the wrong PIT being used (or both).


----------



## earled

Unlocked and loving it. Casual 6 finally worked for me.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rolfsted

I was very hesitant to unlock. I kept asking myself what advantage it would be. Beans build 1 was running great. But.....being a crack flasher, I knew I would have to unlock someday.

Casual 6 gave me fits on windows 8. So did Odin until I read to go into properties and let windows trouble shoot it.

Casual locked up a dozen times and I was sweating big time. But I just kept at it and finally all went through.

Now I can get on with my life.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

Rolfsted said:


> I was very hesitant to unlock. I kept asking myself what advantage it would be. Beans build 1 was running great. But.....being a crack flasher, I knew I would have to unlock someday.
> 
> Casual 6 gave me fits on windows 8. So did Odin until I read to go into properties and let windows trouble shoot it.
> 
> Casual locked up a dozen times and I was sweating big time. But I just kept at it and finally all went through.
> 
> Now I can get on with my life.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


Excellent! Yeah it's worth it. Looking forward to cm or aokp goodness.

From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## droidstyle

icedventimocha said:


> Alot of people are having problems with the drivers adam said, droidstyle is updating his op with newer drivers which should resolve a lot of peoples issues
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note II


Im getting pms from folks saying there was nothing wrong with the drivers I posted or the instructions. The problem is user error from not following or understanding direction...


----------



## xsLoWeDx

DP

U GUNNA LEARN TODAY!!


----------



## xsLoWeDx

its not always user error...?... nothing is "flawless" .. there will always be issues when something is spread across all platforms... everything is a beta until all the kinks are ironed out.. in which casual was to me.. but I agree

U GUNNA LEARN TODAY!!


----------



## Mr. Toad

I am unlocked. Only problem I had was getting a copy of revision 3 to work. I had to download from a mirror site.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177

I am unlocked... very little issues with the process (mostly human error) and I am very satisfied so far. I hate the look of TouchWiz so JellBeans rom or whatever it is seems perfect for me.

Just jumped ship from my Galaxy Nexus yesterday and so far i'm very happy!


----------



## anonymously

CC16177 said:


> I am unlocked... very little issues with the process (mostly human error) and I am very satisfied so far. I hate the look of TouchWiz so JellBeans rom or whatever it is seems perfect for me.
> 
> Just jumped ship from my Galaxy Nexus yesterday and so far i'm very happy!


I also just left the nexus for this. Couldn't be happier minus a few ugly themed touchwiz things, the stupid Verizon logo and the bootloader of course. Im rooted but haven't tried the casual bootloader unlock yet, I forsee issues with windows and drivers like I usually experience but im sure ill get bored with it in the next few days and start to fiend to flash some roms. Which roms still have the spen features?


----------



## CC16177

anonymously said:


> I also just left the nexus for this. Couldn't be happier minus a few ugly themed touchwiz things, the stupid Verizon logo and the bootloader of course. Im rooted but haven't tried the casual bootloader unlock yet, I forsee issues with windows and drivers like I usually experience but im sure ill get bored with it in the next few days and start to fiend to flash some roms. Which roms still have the spen features?


I'm using JellyBeans currently on build two. As far as the drivers thing it took me only about an hour to do everything and I'm very happy I did.

The JellyBeans ROM keeps s pen features but looks AOSP. If you use nova launcher or apex and throw SwiftKey on there you won't even know TouchWiz is still there.

I'm in love!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mutelight

Within 15 minutes of getting home with the phone I, it was unlocked.


----------

